# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT [email protected]/05/07 στις 12:00

## alasondro

Επειδή υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον για ένα OpenWRT fest
άλλα πολλοί δεν είναι διαθέσιμοι καθημερινή για το fest που θα γίνει από τον Αλέξανδρο.

Σε συνεργασία με τον Acinonyx θα παρουσιάσουμε 

α)τον τρόπο δημιουργίας ενος image OpenWRT 
β)τον τρόπο παραμετροποίησης του

Μέρα διεξαγωγής Κυριακή 20 Μαιου στις *12:00*!!. 

Σκοπός να φύγεται όλοι με ένα image openwrt που θα μπει στις ταράτες σας
και θα μείνει εκεί για καιρό (δηλαδή μέχρι την επόμενη έκδοση  :: )!

Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!

Edit by fon_hussan (00:18, 09/05/07) --- Τελικά τί ώρα περίπου θα γίνει το Workshop; Φτιάχτηκε και μία λίστα με τους ενδιαφερόμενους και την έβαλα εδώ....
Ενημερώθηκε η λίστα στις 13/05/2007 (δις).

*Συμμετοχές/Παρουσίες στο Workshop: 
alasondro
sokratisg
Neuro
trendy
NetTraptor
tsilochr
dsfak
aangelis
alsafi
hedgehog
prometheus
kabaiver 
freenet
stoympio
simfun
vmanolis 
mojiro
Valis
commando
Acinonyx
slapper
Moho

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ: 22*

----------


## sokratisg

Μέσα με τα 1000!!!  ::   ::  

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά για την απόφαση. Άντε μπας και ξεστραβωθούμε και εμείς οι Mikrotik adicts.

----------


## Neuro

I will be there!

----------


## trendy

Θα περάσω για παρέα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα περάσω για καζούρα....  ::

----------


## tsilochr

κι εγώ κι εγώ  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Θα περάσω για καζούρα....


Πρόσεξε μην αλλαξοπιστησείς όμως  ::  

Και κάτι άλλο, διατηρώ μια επιφύλαξη για την ημερομηνία καθώς έκανα την βλακεία και ανακοίνωσα το event χωρίς να έχω ρωτήσει πρώτα το Δ.Σ για το αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ΕΘΕΜ. Αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα και αναγκαστούμε να αλλάξουμε ημερομηνία θα ενημερώσω....

----------


## dsfak

Ωραίος ο Γιαννάκης !  ::   ::   ::  

Αλλά δεν αλλάζουμε έτσι εύκολα την θρησκεία μας ! 

Ζήτω τα μικρομπρίκια !!! Ζήτω η εύκολη ζωή !!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Αλλά επειδή πρέπει όντως να ξεστραβωθούμε και λίγο ... αν δεν έχω δουλειά εκείνη την μέρα μπορεί να περάσω μια βολτούλα...  ::

----------


## mihalop

Θα ερχόμουν με το τούβλο μου να του μοντάρουμε και καμία SD, αλλά ο Μάιος είναι μήνας με σκηνάκια και η πατρίδα με χρειάζεται....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Θα περάσω για καζούρα.... 
> 
> 
> Πρόσεξε μην αλλαξοπιστησείς όμως  
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο, διατηρώ μια επιφύλαξη για την ημερομηνία καθώς έκανα την βλακεία και ανακοίνωσα το event χωρίς να έχω ρωτήσει πρώτα το Δ.Σ για το αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ΕΘΕΜ. Αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα και αναγκαστούμε να αλλάξουμε ημερομηνία θα ενημερώσω....


Been there seen it done it ... bought the t-shirt...  ::  

Αλλα έχω να ασχοληθώ απο τοοοοοτε.. για να δούμε και το ultrex...  ::

----------


## aangelis

και εγω μεσα

----------


## alsafi

Μεσα και εγω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να το παρακολουθήσω.

----------


## prometheus

Αν γίνει πρωινές ώρες, δεν θα το χάσω  :: 

Θα μας κάνει ο Σύλλογος 64-128ΜΒ CF καρτούλα δώρο ?

----------


## kabaiver

Όπως έχουν καταντήσει αυτές, μπορεί να βρεις και καμιά πεταμένη στο δρόμο όπως θα έρχεσαι στο σύλλογο...

----------


## freenet

μεσα κι εγώ!!  ::

----------


## stoympio

μεσα και εγω θελω θελω θελω !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stoympio

θα εχω και camera

----------


## simfun

Μάλλον και γω θα έλθω.

----------


## vmanolis

> Μέρα διεξαγωγής Κυριακή 20 Μαιου.


Ώρα έναρξης έχουμε παρακαλώ; Πόσο λέτε χρόνο να μας "φάει" το OpenWRT για "να το πάρουμε χαμπάρι";  ::  
Ελπίζω να είναι μεσημεράκι που έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι "νεκρή ώρα" για δραστηριότητες.  ::

----------


## mojiro

μέσα και εγώ!

----------


## Valis

Βάλε Γιάννη και εμένα μέσα!

----------


## commando

βαλε και μενα Τζον αν ειμαι Αθηνα. θα φερω και ενα φονερακι για τεστ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Λέμε να γίνει στις 12:00...  ::

----------


## slapper

και εγώ μέσα!!  ::   ::

----------


## Moho

Μέσα κι εγώ παίδες  ::  Να φρεσκάρουμε λιγουλάκι τις γνώσεις μας  ::  

Είναι ντροπή να έχω OpenWRT to 2004 που πρωτομπήκα, και να
είμαι με MikroTik τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια επειδή βαριέμαι να ψαχτώ  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Μιας και με έχεις βάλει ήδη στη λίστα (έστω και με ερωτηματικό), λέω να έρθω κι εγώ!

----------


## alasondro

αν κάποιος έχει συγκεκριμένες απορίες καλό θα ήταν να τις γράψει εδώ,
ώστε να είμαστε επαρκώς πορετοιμασμένοι....

Επίσης να πω οτι το workshop θα είναι ασχοληθεί περισσότερο με το kamikaze branch του openwrt, δηλαδή την ποιο νέα εκδόση που μπορεί να εγκαταστηθεί και σε x86 αρχιτεκτονικές (αλλά και πολλές άλλες) και όχι τόσο στο whiterussian που απευθύνονταν μόνο σε συσκευές τύπου wrt. Οχι οτι δεν θα προσπαθήσουμε να απαντήσουμε σε απορείες περί whiterussian αν αυτές προκύψουν

----------


## JS

Το θέλω το θέλω το θέλω...

Παρακαλώ να μπω στην λίστα  ::

----------


## stoympio

κάποιος να φέρει τρίποδα για την κάμερα γιατί δεν έχω 
θα ήθελα να στήσω ένα asterisk σε ένα lingsis WRT45L θα δουλέψει λέτε

----------


## koki

> κάποιος να φέρει τρίποδα για την κάμερα γιατί δεν έχω 
> θα ήθελα να στήσω ένα asterisk σε ένα lingsis WRT45L θα δουλέψει λέτε


Έχω ένα τριποδοειδές, αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν θα κάνει.. 

χμ.. ότι θα στηθεί, θα στηθεί, τώρα τι θα σηκώσει, δεν ξέρω.. (για το asterisk)

----------


## tompap1

Ανετα θα δουλεψει... Asterisk σε openwrt δουλευεί εδω και καιρο σε μενα απροβληματιστα.  ::

----------


## koki

> Ανετα θα δουλεψει... Asterisk σε openwrt δουλευεί εδω και καιρο σε μενα απροβληματιστα.


σε openwrt ή σε wrt54gl?

σε openwrt γενικά, φυσικά και δουλεύει, αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει σε wrt54g(l/s) για να ξέρω πώς τα καταφέρνει, εσύ εκεί το έχεις;

*Edit by fon_hussan (13:07, 19/05/2007): Μερικά σχόλια/συζήτηση που υπήρχαν κάτω από τη δημοσίευση αυτή της koki διασπάστηκαν/μεταφέρθηκαν στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31002
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31002*

----------


## Johnny_3

Κι εγώ μέσα!

----------


## ice

Λογικα αυριο θα υπαρξει και Live μεταδοση

Μια απο τις πρωτες προσπαθειες Live μεταδοσεις μεσα απο το ice.webtv

Για να συντονιστειτε αυριο απλα βαλτε στον media player 

mms://www.ice.awmn/Live

αν δεν παιξει βαρεστε τον πιανιστα.

----------


## alasondro

Απλά να υπενθυμίσω αύριο στις *12:00* !!!!

----------


## tompap1

Ναι σε wrt54g  ::  
Είναι καιρό τώρα στημένο και δουλεύει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, όσον αφορά το φόρτο δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω γιατι εξυπηρετεί μια πολύ μικρή ομάδα ανθρώπων (5 τηλ.). Οπότε αν κάποιος το θέλει για να εξυπηρετήσει πολύ μεγαλύτερο αριθμό τηλ. δεν γνωρίζω την συμπεριφορά του. Πάντως για 5 τηλ. δεν ενοχλείται καθόλου. Επίσης δεν υπάρχουν δυνατότητες voice και κάποιες άλλες ευκολίες που έχεις όταν το στήνεις σε ένα κανονικό pc.

----------


## freenet

μπορω να φερω και ενα toshiba wrc-1000 με μια καρτα atheros για να το φτιαξουμε γιατι μαλλον εχει μπετώσει άσχημα?

----------


## ice

Το stream ειναι active 

mms://www.ice.awmn/Live παιζει το OpenWRT Workshop

----------


## Themis Ap

Η αναμετάδοση έχει μόνο φωνή? Γιατί εικόνα δεν έχω με τίποτα...


EDIT: Mε VLC παίζει κανονικά και εικόνα...

Καλή φάση. 

Ευχαριστούμε...  ::   ::

----------


## simfun

Ευχαριστούμε  ::  
Αν είχατε και μια καλή κάμερα με zoom θα ήταν καλύτερα βέβαια  ::

----------


## ice

σιγα σιγα παιδες .

Ολα θα γινουν δοκιμες κανουμε για την ωρα.

----------


## ice

Στις 16.00 θα τελειωσει η αναμεταδοση του workshop.

ευχαριστω οσους συμμετειχαν και ας πουνε και κανα σχολια για την ποιοτητα.

----------


## commando

το σχολιο που εχω ειναι οτι ηρθα σε λαθος kamikaze!!Αλλα καλο ηταν και το δικο σας

----------


## socrates

Άλλο ένα workshop για τα μέλη του AWMN...

Ευχαριστούμε τον alasondro για την όλη παρουσίαση καθώς επίσης και τα άτομα που υποστηρίζουν ενεργά αυτή την προσπάθεια... xrg, acinonyx, koki (OpenWrt Parallel Development Team) και έχουν φτιάξει και συντηρούν το http://www.openwrt.awmn

Στο workshop συμετείχαν 18 άτομα:

alasondro, xrg, acinonyx, koki, socrates, sokratisg, stoumpio, katsaros_m, freenet, acoul, ice, neuro, johnny_3, asafi, trendy, commando, moho, tana

----------


## acoul



----------


## alasondro

Ωραία ήταν παιδιά ευχαριστώ για την παρουσία σας

----------


## simfun

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους  ::  
Θα κυκλοφορήσει το video του event  ::

----------


## stoympio

παιδιά συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά που έγινε
καλό είναι αυτή η γνώση που έχουν τα παιδιά που έκαναν την παρουσίαση να μεταφερθεί και στους υπόλοιπους
έτσι ώστε μια ήμερα να έχουμε σε όλους τους κόμβους ένα λειτουργικό που θα έχει δημιουργηθεί από τα σπλάχνα του awmn και όχι από κάποια mikrotik
για την βαθύτερη κατανόηση είναι απαραίτητο το video  :: 

*socrates* σε περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια παιδιά. Κάποιο βιντεάκι θα μπορούσε να είναι μια "παρηγοριά" σε όσους δεν μπόρεσαν να παρεβρεθούν (όπως εγώ)...

Και το streaming ήταν ένα θετικό βήμα και πιστεύω πως είναι απαραίτητο. Χρειάζεται βέβαια ίσως μία καλύτερη κάμερα με μεγαλύτερο ζούμ, γιατί δεν φαινόντουσαν και πολλά... αλλά όλα στον καιρό τους.  ::   ::

----------


## Moho

Το event διεξήχθη με απόλυτη επιτυχία!  ::  

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι για την πρωτοβουλία σας  ::  

Γιααα να βλέπω τα images στις ταράτσες  ::

----------


## socrates

To video γυρίστηκε αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα φαίνονται τα γράμματα στον projector γιατί ήταν αρκετά μικρά. Ίσως πρέπει να σκευτούμε μια λύση capture απευθείας στον υπολογιστή του εκπαιδευτή και η video camera να τραβάει ένα γενικότερο πλάνο. Άλλο θέμα είναι ο ήχος... σε γενικές γραμμές θα πρέπει να στήσουμε κάπως καλύτερα το σκηνικό! 

Το video όταν μετατραπεί σε bandwdth friendly format θα μπει και αυτό σε public χώρο.

----------


## tana

Εάν και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που συμμετείχα σε workshop πιστευω οτι ήταν αρκετά διαφωτιστικό και μας άνοιξε τα μάτια για να προχωρήσουμε ένα βήμα ακόμα. Μπράβο στους διοργανωτές και όσους συμμετείχαν.

Θοδωρής.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Δυστυχως ...το εχασα  ::

----------


## xrg

> Δυστυχως ...το εχασα


Πού ήσουνα, άσωτε;

----------


## NiKoSaEi

ελα ντε...που ημουνα?
Παντως οχι εκει μαζι σας!  ::

----------


## yorgos

> To video γυρίστηκε αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα φαίνονται τα γράμματα στον projector γιατί ήταν αρκετά μικρά. Ίσως πρέπει να σκευτούμε μια λύση capture απευθείας στον υπολογιστή του εκπαιδευτή και η video camera να τραβάει ένα γενικότερο πλάνο. Άλλο θέμα είναι ο ήχος... σε γενικές γραμμές θα πρέπει να στήσουμε κάπως καλύτερα το σκηνικό! 
> 
> Το video όταν μετατραπεί σε bandwdth friendly format θα μπει και αυτό σε public χώρο.



Τελικά με αυτό τι έγινε, υπάρχει κάπου?

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> To video γυρίστηκε αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα φαίνονται τα γράμματα στον projector γιατί ήταν αρκετά μικρά. Ίσως πρέπει να σκευτούμε μια λύση capture απευθείας στον υπολογιστή του εκπαιδευτή και η video camera να τραβάει ένα γενικότερο πλάνο. Άλλο θέμα είναι ο ήχος... σε γενικές γραμμές θα πρέπει να στήσουμε κάπως καλύτερα το σκηνικό! 
> 
> Το video όταν μετατραπεί σε bandwdth friendly format θα μπει και αυτό σε public χώρο.
> 
> 
> 
> Τελικά με αυτό τι έγινε, υπάρχει κάπου?



Για να μην υπάρχει απάντηση θα πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι έχει πάει για ανακύκλωση, μαζί με το PC και τον δίσκο ?

----------

